# AML-Bethgon question..



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,
i have a question about real dimensions of the AML-Bethgons 1:29:
Data-sheet says:
L = 20 in (470 mm) but: 20 x 25,4 = 508 mm
W = 4 in (114 mm) but: 4 x 25,4 = 102 mm
H = 5,3 in (159 mm) but: 5,3 x 25,4 = 135 mm

Are they wrong in multiplicating? 
Why iam asking, all my hoppers 1:32 are ca 102mm wide, if my calculation is right, the Bethgons would fit to the MTHs..
Thanks for info and greetings
derPeter


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I could measure one tomorrow if it would help?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Measuring at the top, outside 20 1/16x4 7/16, height over all 5 5/16


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Mr.Mike,
many thanks for info.
So the real width is: 4 7/16 = 4,4375 x 25,4 = 112,7 mm
and this is too wide for Gauge-1
Thank you and greetings
derPeter


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are advertised as 1/29


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That width (from Mike) translates to 10.72 feet, and looking at this page:

http://crcyc.railfan.net/crrs/gon/gong52xproto.html

The extreme width should be 10.62 feet pretty darn close.... using 1:29

So the reported dimension on their web site is pretty sloppy reporting.

Typically the AML products are pretty spot on 1:29

Greg


----------

